# Any 5ft2-3 girls? :)



## Ceejay123

Hey,

Random, but I'm trying to work out way my end goal should be for my diet. >< I know what the figures say, but I'd like to hear from some smaller ladies ;) as it seems to make a big difference x


----------



## KatVM

Hey, I'm 5'2! My current weight is 124 and I'm trying to work my way down to 104 pounds. That seemed to be the best weight for me pre pregnancy
I try for 1200 calories or less a day :) .


----------



## Ceejay123

Thanks! I currently have a goal of 110 myself, but keep getting told off by family for it. I end up having to fib, and tell them my goals 115 (I already weigh 116 -.- Not that I'd tell them that) haha. I don't want to be underweight/skinny.. But i just don't feel finished with my diet yet, iykwim? 

I also do 1200 calories usually :) Depending on exercise etc. I lose weight very quickly though, then tend to put a lot on if i have a bad few weeks Haha. I've been at 52-54kg since my LO was 8 weeks old. (Was 63 before getting pregnant) So i've done a lot of hard work.. but because my family are used to seeing me at 63kg, they cant imagine me another half a stone lighter. :/ ! 

Healthy BMI for me is 'apparently' 7st 12 min... But i don't believe a lot in BMI. x


----------



## KatVM

I try to ignore both bmi and the scale, I have known people my height and body type that are fit and healthy at 120 pounds and at 90 pounds. It's all depends how you feel :)


----------



## Ceejay123

Do you have any pictures of yourself at 104lbs - 110lbs? :D (I'm trying to gauge people my height) X


----------



## KatVM

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg153/Cheertrina/Katrina-.jpg not the best shot but here is one from a couple years ago at about 106


----------



## 2011butterfly

I'm 5foot1 and last time i weighed myself i was 58kg (127 pounds).

Spoiler
Although I haven't recently weighed myself I may be over that now - Guessing I could easily be 132 pounds :cry: AlsO I've got a double chin now so defo over :cry:

Ideally I would like to be 55kg (121 pounds) That's half a stone lighter for me, but it seems so difficult :bike:


----------



## Ceejay123

Awwwh honey, I used to be 62kg, I'm now 52-53. It's doable, it'll happen x x


----------



## 2011butterfly

Ceejay123 said:


> Awwwh honey, I used to be 62kg, I'm now 52-53. It's doable, it'll happen x x

*Thanx!* In all honesty, even when I was exercising, my weight stayed the same but I was just toned. Now, that I don't exercise, if I'm not careful my weight is going to creep. 

I ain't gonna grow upwards, I'll grow sidewards :dohh:


----------



## Ceejay123

Haha I'm sure you'll be fine :) good luck x


----------



## megangrohl

edit


----------



## Ceejay123

Good luck! X x


----------



## porkypig

I'm 5 ft 4 and weigh 125lbs. I put 35 lbs on in my last pg and have now lost it all x


----------



## mysteriouseye

I'm 5'3 and I weigh 136 pounds with 34F boobs! I want to get to 122 :) xx


----------



## Ceejay123

Good luck! X


----------



## Chris77

I'm 5'2 and always felt my best between 125-135 lbs. 

I'm nowhere near either of those weights now. :blush:


----------



## Ceejay123

I'm sure you'll get there! x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm 5'1 and around 136 lb atm, i am aiming for around 122lb i lost two stone last year :) which i am happy with, I just want to get this last stone off! i was hoping to do it by April (ttc date) sounds silly but i wanted to feel slim enough to enjoy my bump, i don't want it hiding under my bloat haha. My Bmi is currently 25.3.


----------



## 2011butterfly

2011butterfly said:


> I'm 5foot1 and last time i weighed myself i was 58kg (127 pounds).
> 
> Spoiler
> Although I haven't recently weighed myself I may be over that now - Guessing I could easily be 132 pounds :cry:
> 
> Ideally I would like to be 55kg (121 pounds) That's half a stone lighter for me, but it seems so difficult :bike:

I was reading this thread back. I'm so disappointed now that I'm so much bigger than I used to be. :cry: I'm now 67kg (148 pounds)


----------



## Ceejay123

2011butterfly said:


> 2011butterfly said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5foot1 and last time i weighed myself i was 58kg (127 pounds).
> 
> Spoiler
> Although I haven't recently weighed myself I may be over that now - Guessing I could easily be 132 pounds :cry:
> 
> Ideally I would like to be 55kg (121 pounds) That's half a stone lighter for me, but it seems so difficult :bike:
> 
> I was reading this thread back. I'm so disappointed now that I'm so much bigger than I used to be. :cry: I'm now 67kg (148 pounds)Click to expand...

Owh honey! Set yourself a realistic goal and I'm sure you'll get there x x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I am 5'2, and currently weigh around 170 :sick: granted, I was 162 when I got pregnant this time around, and ended at 192...so I guess for having a six week old, thats not awful. My goal is prepregnancy weight before I had my daughter...so 130. anything less then that, and Im too skinny. All my bones pop out everywhere and I have no curves.. Im doing ripped in 30, and after one week I can already see a major difference!


----------



## 2011butterfly

Good luck xforuiholdonx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Thank you!


----------

